# Show us what you make with your home cnc machines



## jumps4 (Feb 10, 2013)

I thought i would start a thread on what people are making with their cnc machines. so post picks of what your making in this thread.
the first couple of postings i have are of rollers i modified for a friend for his power rolling pipe bender and also a spindle tramming indicator i made him.
I didnt get them in order...
steve


----------



## dance0001 (Feb 23, 2013)

I was contracted to do a memorial marker for an elementry school, it seems a little girl that went to school there had passed away and they built a playhouse in her honor.These are just a few of the things I have done with my cnc. The Military Flag cases, are very special as I also take the empty shell casing from the funeral and make an ink pen out of it for the family. I have done Three cases and a whole lot of pens, so far. I believe I have 4 cases on order so far, for this year. I did a wooden picture of my nephew Caleb, He is 4, and he will not let his mom and dad have HIS picture. LoL. He has it in his room. I engrave pen cases, on the inside and outside as well. There are so many things you can do, the possibilities are endless. Dad has a small engine shop, and he could not find a gasket for an old carberator he had, so he brought me a roll of gasket material and i cut them out with my machine. He said hey these look like they came from a store.


----------



## fretsman (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's a lithophane I made of my daughter ( a LONG time ago now, lol!) with my Taig CNC benchtop from corian. 

The frame is made from Black walnut and houses an LED strip in the back to light it up.










Give a moment for the GIF file to load the alternating images for you after you click on it to open it,
Dave


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 23, 2013)

those are really nice, both of you.
 I wish i was a bit more artistic, your work is really pro looking
thanks for sharing
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 1, 2013)

here are a few pics of parts i have been making for a hydraulic pipe bender
steve


----------



## aarggh (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a few recent projects on the CNC, (and lathe) although not metal, but shown is one side of a 2' x 2' fairy castle my 10yo daughter is building, the signs are ones my wife roped me into as freebies for her kinder, and the pens and cases my 13yo son and 10yo daughter made for their cousins. I have to say, making pens is really, really fun, and the kids just love it! Great way to get their interest and motivation.

cheers, Ian


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Mar 1, 2013)

I am into gasoline powered remote control race boats. I just finished a run of 50 pieces of this part. It's the stinger drive that supports the prop shaft.


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, here's another part I made on my home shop CNC.


----------



## xyz_dude (Mar 5, 2013)

great thread, i dabble in a bunch of Radio control vehicles from land to air  here some of my full aluminum designs i made.
-


----------



## machspace (Mar 6, 2013)

xyz_dude said:


> great thread, i dabble in a bunch of Radio control vehicles from land to air  here some of my full aluminum designs i made.
> -
> View attachment 48916
> View attachment 48917
> ...



Really terrific work!


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 6, 2013)

one of my friends is into the 4 motor copters i'm going to show him your design it's kewl
he has his flying now but is redesigning the 4 arms now
he carries 2 cameras one for video the other sends video to his headset and his view is from copter its a lot of fun to watch flying
thanks for joining in
steve


----------



## xyz_dude (Mar 6, 2013)

machspace said:


> Really terrific work!



Thanks! 



jumps4 said:


> one of my friends is into the 4 motor copters i'm going to show him your design it's kewl
> he has his flying now but is redesigning the 4 arms now
> he carries 2 cameras one for video the other sends video to his headset and his view is from copter its a lot of fun to watch flying
> thanks for joining in
> steve



Yes they are called  quad copters. i have been flying them for 11 years, and from what your saying he flies FPV with his 
he probably knows of me, im pretty popular in that world 
thanks for the comments!


----------



## Bloy (Mar 6, 2013)

I made this with my other CNC shoptask 3-in-1  :idea2::


----------



## xyz_dude (Mar 6, 2013)

Bloy said:


> I made this with my other CNC shoptask 3-in-1  :idea2::
> View attachment 48940


oh servo fancy eh? very clean!

i have some spare carriage slides and ballscrew spares i wanna do something similar. very cool


----------



## Dirty Engineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Bloy said:


> I made this with my other CNC shoptask 3-in-1  :idea2::



Do you have any other info/pictures of your build? Perhaps a build log? Very nice machine.


----------



## Bloy (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's the shoptask 3-in-1 making a second case(posed) for the schumatech DRO350:


----------



## Bloy (Mar 6, 2013)

Dirty Engineer said:


> Do you have any other info/pictures of your build? Perhaps a build log? Very nice machine.


Here are the logs:

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2139  shoptask rebuild
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5049  router construction


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Bloy said:


> I made this with my other CNC shoptask 3-in-1  :idea2::



that is a sharp well thought out looking build, nice work!
steve


----------



## Bloy (Mar 6, 2013)

jumps4 said:


> that is a sharp well thought out looking build, nice work!
> steve



Thanks.   It took long enough.


----------



## Dirty Engineer (Mar 6, 2013)

Bloy said:


> Thanks.   It took long enough.



Enjoyed your build logs. Thanks.

Would you do anything different with the cnc router if you were to build another one?


----------



## Bloy (Mar 7, 2013)

Dirty Engineer said:


> Enjoyed your build logs. Thanks.
> 
> Would you do anything different with the cnc router if you were to build another one?



Oh yes! ...But depending on how much money/materials I would have at my disposal....
...like right angle reducers so I could have mounted the X axis motors horizontally, as an example.
Or drives that can handle higher voltages to get the full potential out of the motors(for y axis rapids). 
Like the commercial on TV lately...."More is good" :LOL:

But don't get me wrong, I like very much how this machine performs...its satisfactory in speed, accuracy and rigidity.

Actually, I would do things differently because I don't like doing the same thing twice. 
Materials available for me dictates the configuration of the machine. I would like to have a 4 foot wide machine, but space and funds are constricting. 
And too, I would like to build a very small(for PCBs and such) format machine but with high precision.

And then there is 3D printing systems...! Or plasma tables..

I would like to explore belts, different linear bearings, extended gantry but lower sides, etc. etc. SOOooo many possibilities!


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm still making roller dies for my friend
nothing fancy but it sure makes me feel good to get to work with steel without problems. my other cnc lathe and mill are sherlines
on this larger one he didnt have a piece of steel thick enough so we are putting 2- 1 1/2" thick pieces together
my 9x20 cnc lathe has a limit of 5" over the cross slide so i had to make a mount out of 1" scrap for the tool post to move it to the left first.
then i used a collar that fit the bore and mounted the parts on the mill for locating the bolt holes and machining out the counter bores and locating pin holes
then i tapped the lower plate and bolted everything together.
 I mounted it back into the lathe and turned it down to size. i keep a piece of all-thread to use in the lathe for larger parts. the gap between the plates is because my friend had beveled the edges before i got them. it wont be like that once the concave is cut.
I though the adapter for the toolholder might cause chatter and make turning real slow.  but it is really ridgid so today i'll do the code for the cutout to fit the pipe and post more pics
steve


----------



## Dirty Engineer (Mar 9, 2013)

Jumps4, those die are coming along great! This is something I have on the list of things to make on my lathe.  How large of material are those dies? I like how you extended your tool post mount. I've been meaning to ask you about your tool post mount. Do you have a drawing of the hole locations? Did you have to relieve on the bottom of them for the hex on the tool post bolt?  One final question. Do you use individual T slot nuts to hold the tool most mount to the cross slide or do you use a full T slot bar?


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 9, 2013)

I didnt draw anything, i just measures drilled and counter bored. it is the normal t-nuts and there is no hex i threaded the tool post mounting stud and screw it into the plate. this is going really well. i'm cutting the concave at 800rpm, .015 per pass and a feed rate of 1. the chips are coming off silver turning gold then darw blue. no chatter is amazing concidering the rig i'm using to get this done. this roller is 7" in diameter and about 2.5 wide.
so much for a hf 9x20 being to lite of a machine for steel...
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 9, 2013)

all finished
right at the end i started getting some chatter but i added a counter balance and it went away
it turned out pretty well
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 17, 2013)

here are the dies finished and painted, they work good
steve


----------



## acourtjester (Mar 20, 2013)

HI 
Here are parts I cut out for my new CNC table the red parts are motor mounts and wrenches.  The blue is a desk name plate for my daughter when she made chief in the Navy.

Have fun
Tom


----------



## Wizard69 (Mar 20, 2013)

Congradulations for the daughter!

As to that CNC'ed parts what are the materials?   More so is that CNC table a router or a mill?   I'm new to Homebrew CNC systems so the little details help me understand what you guys are up to.  



acourtjester said:


> HI
> Here are parts I cut out for my new CNC table the red parts are motor mounts and wrenches.  The blue is a desk name plate for my daughter when she made chief in the Navy.
> 
> Have fun
> Tom


----------



## crcarlson (Mar 20, 2013)

Here is an RE16 collet box I made on my CNC.

I cut a fancy pocket in the lid with an 1/8" endmill and filled with tinted epoxy.  After it was cured I sanded it flush to create the sharp pattern.

The lid is 6061 and the box is delrin or ABS, I forget.  They snap together with small rare earth magnets which is kind of fun.

For this part I ran EMC2 for machine control, solidworks for CAD and CAM-BAM for the CAM.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 21, 2013)

that came out nice 
i like how you did the epoxy
steve


----------



## acourtjester (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine is for plasma cutting.  The chief name plate is 1/4" steel and the other parts are 1/8" steel.
See attached youtube of table in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=RnjF5Hj2Udg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdG9_ZQSxCg&list=UUrWyAGIpMmQfMwq0KTKpuRw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm restoring a 1965 Honda CT200 Trail 90. The exhaust system is, well, exhausted. I'm making a new one, since NOS parts are few and far between. I needed to drill a bunch of holes in a piece of pipe for the centre tube of the muffler. Rather than measure out all 896 holes, I did up a bit of G-code to drill a single row 22 holes long at a 3/8" spacing. My maximum X-axis travel is just over 9".

Since the actual spacing isn't all that critical, I mounted the tube on two V-blocks and positioned the rotational divisions by eye. 16 rows in a staggered pattern. Each 22-hole pattern took just under 4 minutes. I did edit in a 50% increase in Z-axis plunge part way through.




I'd still be measuring and drilling if I was doing it on the drill press.


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 24, 2013)

that looks good hawkeye.
 i made these friday for old iron's hendey shaper, they are going to be way wipers
steve


----------



## DaveSohlstrom (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been working on this little donkey winch for a while now.

Dave


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 30, 2013)

really nice dave
i have a model of the  yulee sugar mill i have been working on for 6 years off and on
i loose interest and it sits a long time then i start again
i need to finish it to get the shop space back
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6463-Yulee-Sugar-Mill-Model?highlight=yulee
steve


----------



## DaveSohlstrom (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve

The sugar mill is very nice. I like how you machined the spokes on the big gear. I could only see one clamp holding it to the table did I miss something.

Dave


----------



## jumps4 (Mar 31, 2013)

there was just the center bolt and one clamp the jig is bolted to the table with 4 t-nuts.
this sherline wont hog out metal so it's a slow process.
one thing i didnt mention is the plate/disc was cast and then turned, at the time i could not afford material so i rough cast all the aluminum parts
steve


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 31, 2013)

Made from 1/2" Corian to clean up my lathe.


----------



## jumps4 (May 11, 2013)

Today I made a back support bracket for my friends grand-daughters office chair.
steve


----------

